# Scaless Death Adder



## D3pro (Apr 2, 2010)

Does any one have them? Pics? Anyone? Show me... do it.... do it now


----------



## D3pro (Apr 2, 2010)

I found a pic on the net... but does anyone here keep them?


----------



## gecko-mad (Apr 2, 2010)

Now that's awesome!


----------



## rash (Apr 2, 2010)

i love scaleless adders! Must be pretty few and far between though, as i have only seen pics on here once or twice now.


----------



## naledge (Apr 2, 2010)

Creepy, like leatherback beardies. It just seems wrong.


----------



## rash (Apr 2, 2010)

you just want to touch it.........but you know you shouldnt.......


----------



## yommy (Apr 2, 2010)

i have a mate that has these and in the flesh they are truely amazing and mind blowing..

But here are some pics from last years sydney expo at castle hill/ Not the best but you get the idea.


----------



## D3pro (Apr 2, 2010)

A friend of mine has hets, but currently they just look like normal adders... I was over his house and he was like... "yeah these guys are 100% for scaleless"... I responded with a "***?"


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL - It looks like a draft stopper that you'd use on your doors!!!

So cute but!


----------



## D3pro (Apr 2, 2010)

yommy said:


> i have a mate that has these and in the flesh they are truely amazing and mind blowing..
> 
> But here are some pics from last years sydney expo at castle hill/ Not the best but you get the idea.



Nice.... how would they shed? do they shed?


----------



## yommy (Apr 2, 2010)

rash said:


> you just want to touch it.........but you know you shouldnt.......



yes they do look like deadly sock pupets and they get nice and big too.........


----------



## yommy (Apr 2, 2010)

D3pro said:


> Nice.... how would they shed? do they shed?



they shed normal i asked the same question and his are kept on breeders choice too. though i don't rate the stuff. You'd think if they would have issues shedding would of happen on that stuff.

If only the wife would let me have some


----------



## SouthSydney (Apr 2, 2010)

I know someone that use to have them, but they sold them...


----------



## Bushfire (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm quite fond of the death adders but the scaleless thing just doesn't work for me.


----------



## D3pro (Apr 2, 2010)

Bushfire said:


> I'm quite fond of the death adders but the scaleless thing just doesn't work for me.



well i think the scaleless thing looks good on death adders.... not as much though on other pythons like Ball Pythons (let alone albino balls).... silly Americans lol






EDIT: NOT A BALL PYTHON (duh) I think it's a Viper of some kind... any thoughts?

RE-EDIT: this is a scaleless ball


----------



## puff-adder78 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Scaleless Adder*

Hi, I here is a pic of my boy, i also have 2 100% het for scaleless females, i love these guys they look awsome and i feel they have a different nature to my normal death adders.


----------



## rash (Apr 2, 2010)

wow, id have a scaleless ball for sure! that is damn nice, just need somewhere to hide it lol. that viper? looks a little ummmm un-attractive. might look ok when adult though?


----------



## rash (Apr 2, 2010)

puff-adder78 said:


> Hi, I here is a pic of my boy, i also have 2 100% het for scaleless females, i love these guys they look awsome and i feel they have a different nature to my normal death adders.



very nice!

"different nature"......better or worse??:lol:


----------



## Slats (Apr 2, 2010)

yommy said:


> they shed normal i asked the same question and his are kept on breeders choice too. though i don't rate the stuff. You'd think if they would have issues shedding would of happen on that stuff.
> 
> If only the wife would let me have some



I think he is the biggest user of breeders choice in Australia yommy haha


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 2, 2010)

D3pro said:


> ...I think it's a Viper of some kind... any thoughts?



Not fantastic with vipers or exotics but maybe scaless albino eyelash? (i dont know if either albino or scaless versions of eyelash exist, its just a stab)


----------



## puff-adder78 (Apr 2, 2010)

Better nature i find with my boy, i have handled him on many occassions and he has not been snappy at all, my others on the other hand nearly want to eat you alive.


----------



## Slats (Apr 2, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> Not fantastic with vipers or exotics but maybe scaless albino eyelash? (i dont know if either albino or scaless versions of eyelash exist, its just a stab)



Its a scaleless rattlesnake
here is another view


----------



## D3pro (Apr 2, 2010)

puff-adder78 said:


> Better nature i find with my boy, i have handled him on many occassions and he has not been snappy at all, my others on the other hand nearly want to eat you alive.



are they roughly the same as the other adders when it comes to cage environment, food, heating and so on....? Do they have a hard time moving? (sorry for all the questions lol)


----------



## cris (Apr 2, 2010)

Scaless would be i nice mutation for mullet, Better off skinned and grilled with reptiles though.


----------



## puff-adder78 (Apr 2, 2010)

I keep mine on the same heat as the others & have had no problems, mine are keep in a racking system and eat the same food as my normal adders, i must say they do have problems moving along the ground compared to the others, just slower as you could imagine, i like to say they feel like your old fella when in your hand, and thats the only way i can describe them, my partner says its more like marshmellow to her, all going well im hoping they willl breed for me this season, fingers crossed.


----------



## daniel1234 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hmm, that ball looks like it has gold flakes glued to it, quite effective imo.
The rattler looks like....well it is not good any way.
Adders look interesting but I am not convinced, however like every comment I make, it is subject to change.


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 2, 2010)

Slats said:


> Its a scaleless rattlesnake
> here is another view
> View attachment 120318



Ta, yeah I sorta see it now. as i said, not fantastic with exotics or vipers. especially ones that look like they've been in one of those chemistry lab pickle jars.


----------



## JrFear (Apr 3, 2010)

I like the SL death adders but the ball and rattle snake dnt do it for me they look retarded!
spesh that rattle saggy ewwwy skin and all yukk!


----------



## Snakelove (Apr 3, 2010)

i always thought scaleless corns look okay. lol


----------



## D3pro (Apr 3, 2010)

puff-adder78 said:


> I keep mine on the same heat as the others & have had no problems, mine are keep in a racking system and eat the same food as my normal adders, i must say they do have problems moving along the ground compared to the others, just slower as you could imagine, i like to say they feel like your old fella when in your hand, and thats the only way i can describe them, my partner says its more like marshmellow to her, all going well im hoping they willl breed for me this season, fingers crossed.



Yeah I thought they might have some sort of trouble moving around as normally snakes use their scales to grip on surfaces... lol funny how nature surprises us in the funniest of ways.

I hope the breeding works out and I wish you good luck!

Thanks for all the helpful replies lol


----------



## thals (Apr 3, 2010)

Definitely one I plan to add to my collection, have always had a soft spot for them 

That sure is one beautiful boy you have there puff adder!


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 4, 2010)

They're pretty cool  What's the oldest one anyone has/has heard of?


----------



## Frustration (Apr 4, 2010)

*Omg!!!*

http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp67/GONESNAKEE/Pictures of others snakes/WeirdSnake.jpg

THAT THING IS A MISTAKE... i dont care what it is its hideous...
... 
i must admit the death adders look stunning... but as for that thing YUCK!


----------



## bpb02 (Apr 4, 2010)

they look unreal and bloody strange all at the same time


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 5, 2010)

yommy said:


> yes they do look like deadly sock pupets and they get nice and big too.........


Who's a big deadly sock puppet?
Dunno about the scaleless. Some look good, not all of them though.


----------



## varanid_mike (Apr 5, 2010)

Not a good look, as far from being natural as you can get. Kinda sad if thats where the hoby is going.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 5, 2010)

it looks like a snake did it with a gecko


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 5, 2010)

puff-adder78 said:


> I keep mine on the same heat as the others & have had no problems, mine are keep in a racking system and eat the same food as my normal adders, i must say they do have problems moving along the ground compared to the others, just slower as you could imagine, i like to say they feel like your old fella when in your hand, and thats the only way i can describe them, my partner says its more like marshmellow to her, all going well im hoping they willl breed for me this season, fingers crossed.



I would have said more like a gecko than ur old fella lol but good description none-the-less.


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 5, 2010)

Poor rattlesnake.  Poor, poor thing. I wonder if he knows how ugly he is...?


----------



## pizzaboy54 (May 11, 2010)

*???*

Doesnt anyone think its cruel to breed snakes that cannot act how they have evolved to? Can be punctured when feeding? How do more people not have a massive problem with this?


----------



## naledge (May 11, 2010)

pizzaboy54 said:


> Doesnt anyone think its cruel to breed snakes that cannot act how they have evolved to? Can be punctured when feeding? How do more people not have a massive problem with this?


 
Nobody cares about the hundreds of years in breeding mutations into dogs.


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 12, 2010)

How would it get punctured being fed frozen rodents etc?


----------



## orientalis (May 12, 2010)

If there is any currently for sale.........Please pass on my username or get in touch with me........Thanks


----------



## syeph8 (May 12, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> How would it get punctured being fed frozen rodents etc?


 
ice can be sharp, thawing them would probably solve this problem though


----------



## danandgaye (May 12, 2010)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> it looks like a snake did it with a gecko




i wanna get myself a pair of these ..............lol..... anyone experienced in genetics??? ...........lmao


----------



## JrFear (May 12, 2010)

Woah just looked up scaleless Beardies!

http://www.reptilechannel.com/images/blog/canada-beardie-500.jpg


----------



## sweetangel (May 12, 2010)

soo wrong imo! but i like the leatgherbacks just reduced scales, but silkbacks..... ewww looks like those bald cats!


----------



## moosenoose (May 12, 2010)

I keep trying to pluck the scales off some of my snakes.......and they don't like it!


----------



## Amby_Purr (May 12, 2010)

Can'T say that I'm a fan of the Albino snake picture.... but I DO like the look of the scaless ball


----------



## Jimi (May 12, 2010)

Can someone post a slough of a scaleless adder?

This hobby is going in more than one direction Mike.

Naledge this thread is about scaleless adders not mutations of dogs.


----------



## AUSHERP (May 12, 2010)

they look hectik!!! like a big venomous velvet gecko amputee! lol
i love em, its good to see that australia is finally getting some morphs happening, all the hypos and albinos, its great stuff the hobby is really starting to grow, what caused the scalelessnessticness to occur? (scientist, clearly)


----------



## potato matter (May 12, 2010)

I love scaless adders!!! Only ever seen pics though.


----------



## Kristy_07 (May 12, 2010)

I like them. They look like worms. Really dangerous, angry worms :shock:



Jimi said:


> This hobby is going in more than one direction Mike.
> 
> Naledge this thread is about scaleless adders not mutations of dogs.



I think Naledge's comment was relevant. It's fair to compare the direction of two different hobbies and what it will look like in the future. If we're talking about breeding things with scales as scaleless morphs, or hybrids, which there are a millions threads about on here, and debating whether it is good or bad for both the animals and the hobby, it would make sense to me to compare to the domestic canine hobbyist and what crossing, morphing, and hybridising has done to their animals. It's a fair point to bring up, IMO.


----------



## D3pro (Aug 9, 2010)

JrFear said:


> Woah just looked up scaleless Beardies!
> 
> http://www.reptilechannel.com/images/blog/canada-beardie-500.jpg


 
haha... they look like road kill


----------



## DAVEL-P (Aug 9, 2010)

I think people have to adress the issue of genetic cruelty.The canine breeders have started to adress this now and are breeding for happier healthier animals.This is not to say people shouldn't breed morphs,I am trying to breed some myself but the animals should be able to function 'normally'.At the end of the day it will really be upto the individual to assess what is right and wrong.I love the look of the adders just hope they can function normally in a controlled environment


----------



## evozz (Aug 9, 2010)

That albino one looks disgusting =\


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 9, 2010)

puff-adder78 said:


> Hi, I here is a pic of my boy, i also have 2 100% het for scaleless females, i love these guys they look awsome and i feel they have a different nature to my normal death adders.



This one looks stunning. reminds me of Aboriginal artwork. amazing!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 9, 2010)

Frustration said:


> http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp67/GONESNAKEE/Pictures of others snakes/WeirdSnake.jpg
> 
> THAT THING IS A MISTAKE... i dont care what it is its hideous...
> ...
> i must admit the death adders look stunning... but as for that thing YUCK!



Agreed!!!


----------



## Megzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Amby_Purr said:


> Can'T say that I'm a fan of the Albino snake picture.... but I DO like the look of the scaless ball



Me too.


----------



## D3pro (Aug 12, 2010)

I think the scaleless vipers will grow into their skin as they get older, anyone have pics of hatchling scaleless death adders?


----------

